# Dog bit my Dove - Help Please



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Our dog got a hold of our 10 year old dove name Mr., yesterday. It appears he has a puncture wound on his wing. The dog's teeth went to the other side of the wing. I've included a few pictures. Is there anything I could do to help him heal? Is it normal for his wing to hang down slightly while healing? I don't know what to do?

A few minutes ago, I gave him amoxicillin(advice from the other forum, http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/dog-attacked-dove-in-my-garden-69092.html?highlight=dove+penicillin thanks Jaye). NOTE ADD AFTER THE FACT: ((((WE have him TOO MUCH Amoxycillin. SEE other link http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/dog-brought-me-a-tiny-whitewing-dove-74134.html as noted: "First weigh the bird. I saved a fledgling laughing dove that weighed 75 g by giving it 9 mg of Amoxy twice a day for 10 days. Best is to get to a pharmacy that's got human pills and then dissolve this in about 5 ml of water and then work out the correct amount to be given with a little medicine dropper." / 50 mg Amoxycillin was to high in that post we do much more that that )))))) I cleaned the wound up with hydrogen peroxide, and saline solution on both sides. I applied Neosporin yesterday and today on both sides. The only thing I had available at the time of the incident was a Band-Aid. I went to Walgreens and bought some bandages, and this white tape but it doesn't stick on his feathers and for the bandage wrap I don't know how to wrap it around him, since it's on its upper part of the wing. Is there anything else I should do? Does he need pain pills? What kind of daily care should I be giving him?

He does not have much of an appetite in the last 24 hours. He's drank some water and I and I hand feeded him some peas.

Thank you in advance many blessings, 
Angel


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just snapped another picture from under his wing. I hope you can see this better


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Today the 4 day since the wound. He's not eating yet. But we had feed him peas, apple, and seed. He is pooping. Look much better and alert. We apply hydrogen peroxide, saline solution and Neosporin in the morning and night air dry with no Band-Aid. He's on amoxicillin in the morning and a little at night. There a slight shake to the wing when he sitting.That's his status. And feedback would be gracfull.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

What is the green stuff is that OK on the wound?


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

I read that some green color on under wing are OK for chickens, but not sure if it fine for Dove's, I'm worried about infection. It an open wound we don't have any band-aid or bandages on it. Only cleaned with hydrogen peroxide, and saline solution then applied Neosporin. Any idea's I would be greatfull.


----------



## pigeonZz(r my life) (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a messy wing do you have him on antibiotics (optional) so what I see is a hole in the wing and is penetrated all the way through. You need to keep him secluded from everything that moves if that not possible put a blanket over his cage and keep him warm inside of the room. I would keep doing what your doing take it easy on the peroxide. Flush it out everyday like your doing don't keep it covered up 24/7 the wound needs some air. If his drinking on his own add this concoction to his water a little bit off apple sider vinegar and some sugar. If he not drinking on his own you will have to force it and if he's not add a little salt so he doesn't get dehydrated. I had a worse animal attack on y bird and ripped his crop open. He may have trouble flying but if he's a inside he will be fine love to know how it goes later on.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

That green spot could be some dried blood under the skin? Seems something serious for me.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh... So sorry for what happened to your mate for 10yrs


Please don't use perioxide. It will burn up the tissues and delay the healing. First up,cut all the feathers around the wound with a scissors. Wash thoroughly with boiled saline and let it dry first. Then apply neosporin.
The bird most definitely need oral antibiotics. How much amoxicillin are you giving? And how many times?
You need to give the bird Amoxycillin + Clavulanic Acid. Do you know what brand sell it? Or a broad antibacterial like baytril. Start the bird on proper antibacterials ASAP. Keep the bird dry and warm. Can he use his wing? You need to tape his wing in the right position unless he's gonna be a handicapp. Do you sense anything broken? A vet exam with X-ray would be best bet.

Please keep the bird fed and hydrated if he's not eating/drinking well.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help from the bottom of my heart. We are not sure what the green spot could be. It could be dried blood or something else? 

We have given him about half a pill of penicillin the first day and a half. And Mr Dove had two human pill of amoxicillin in the last four days broken up in bites, once in the morning, and a tad bite at night. Do you think this sufficient on the antibiotics? These are human pills, I was not able to reach a veterinarian that deals with birds in my area, they only deal with dogs and cats. 

So, right now I think we are doing the best we can do and we can only hope that Mr.Dove heals Thank you for your concern and help. Anymore feedback would be graciously received.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

This is a picture I took tonight July 10. He his health is deteriorating. I called the bird rehabilitator today, but he's never seen green like this.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Make him some antibiotic injections, one / day for 2-3 days, Enrofloxacin or Lincospectin. If is Lincospectin (the one I use) the dosage is 0.2 ml / kg so at a little bird like him would be 0.1 ml which is a little more than the normal dose, for making sure it has effect. Injected antibiotics are far more efficient than oral ones.

The only explanation for that green spot I think is that is blood underneath the skin or a crushed muscle.


Equally important for saving a bird are these three:
-medicine or food used as medicine
-heat - the bird must be kept on a heated pad and out of air drafts*
-food and water



* I have a big electric blanket and I put on it some newspapers (to avoid electrocution if bird makes aquous droppings) than I built on top of the blanket a sort of "tent" from a frame (one with a mosquito net) which I cover in cloths (bed sheets) so that to make a thermical isolation.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

First thank everyone for their support and help. I would share some insights from the veterinarian that may be helpful to people.

1) I believe the nurse told me that we gave him too much human amoxicillin. I believe we almost gave him two human pills in the last five days. That was far too much amoxicillin. Plus, we had given him a little bit of penicillin, about half a pill. She's sent us home with some oral medications to get rid of the infection. He's getting started on antibiotics, it's pretty simple to give a Dove. You get the syringe and stick it in the back of the throat. The name of the drug she gave was called Baytril Oral 20mg/ml small bottle of which were supposed to give 0.15 ml twice a day. It was a reasonable priced at about $30. She gave us the syringe to do this. The syringe could also be used to hydrate him because he was not drinking very much water. This was a bonus. 

2) Mr. Dove does have a fractured bone, and would had needs to be banded. However, the doctor sees a problem with that because you would not be able to visually see how the infection from the saliva is resolving. She wants to make sure that it's draining. Also, if this happens to somebody and you are on a budget it's very possible not to get the x-rays done, those can cost anywhere from $60-$150 depending on how many x-rays are done. They only charge me for one for $60. But, if you're Dove is injured, it's possible just to get the exam done, which runs about $60 as well, and the medication may be $30. So under hundred dollars for your cost at the vet. The problem without getting the x-rays is that there's a lot of blood vessels and it is possible the bone may have intersected with a blood vain. She said this can be dangerous because when the bone break they can become lacerated. 

3) Cleaning the wound. She said clean the wound off with warm water do not put any ointment on it whatsoever, because the antibiotics is going to get it from inside. Get a warm towel around the area and wip it free. She said the saline solution would be fine, or warm water in that area. She wanted wound to be open to drain and not block or suffocated.

4) She recommended putting him in a cat carrier, so he doesn't perch and fall off. He wants to perch but the problem with that is that he's lopsided and he may fall off. Actually Mr.Dove shakes one of his wings a little bit and she wants him to sit not worry about perching. For him to concentrate on perch takes a lot of energy. Second reason, if the bird is perching on to something, it could be very dangerous if the bird fall off and get the wing slightly twisted and they can bleed from inside if a major blood vessel artery is hit. 

5) The doctor saaid she wants to keep him in the cage for 2-3 weeks. She recommended to put a heating pad on medium half under one side and not on the other side, so that he radiates up and then keep it covered so he can sleep. She recommended to keep him warm and to cover the cagw because he should be sleeping most of the time, as he needs to heal. His body needs to sleep in order to heal. 

6) She recommended the crumbles, because the crumbles instead of seed do have some calcium in it. She said that would be best. She said to never tries to change their diet if they are sick. She recommended although we don't give pea's it would be ok but do not give him apples because it had sugar while the peas have had a better nutritional base. 

Finally, Mr.Dove is in critical condition. He has an infection that's very inflamed and it's really his body against the infection at this point. She said she didn't know how he's going to do. I pray for the best!


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

In a critical condition, oral antibiotics are useless. You should have asked the vet to make him an injection with Baytril (Baytril is the commercial name for Enrofloxacine). You still can do that. If you did that one or two days ago, I'm sure the bird was saved and maybe now is still possible.The vet may do the first injection and you do the next two (or more) after seeing how the vet did. This is his only chance.

I saved many birds with injectable antibiotics, I never had a case not to be solved by them, is very efficient.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes that was too much amoxcillin. Just as with people, the dose needs to be weight specific. We could have helped you with a dose had you given a weight.
Are you sure 1/2 oz? That doesn't make any sense to me.
We can also direct you so you can buy medications to have on hand for emergency situations.

I do take issue with a couple of things the vet recommended...
1] The heating pad on medium is too high and it can burn your little dove or cause him to over heat. We always recommend the heating pad no higher than low, half under the carrier so the bird can get away from the heat. Even low heat can get too warm.

2] I don't think this is the time to be changing the food on the dove. ...mix some crumbles in with the seed but don't totally switch over. You want the dove to keep eating and the crumbles are not familiar to him as a food source. Feeding them those a lone could stop him from eating all together which would be very detrimental. 
You can buy a water soluble calcium with vitamin D3. it can either be put in the water or dosed individually. The calcium will lower the potency of the baytril so if you are going to supplement calcium you should give both baytril doses at one time [recommended by the manufacturer, Bayer] and give an individual dose of calcium 12 hours later.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link for calcium.

http://www.thebirdcottage.com/s-calcivet.asp

Also...that must be very painful. Would be a good idea to call the vet and ask for metacam for pain. It will help with swelling too. Birds recover so much quicker if they don't have the stress of pain to deal with.
Best of luck to your little dove. I feel very sorry about this.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AndreiS said:


> In a critical condition, oral antibiotics are useless. You should have asked the vet to make him an injection with Baytril (Baytril is the commercial name for Enrofloxacine). You still can do that. If you did that one or two days ago, I'm sure the bird was saved and maybe now is still possible.The vet may do the first injection and you do the next two (or more) after seeing how the vet did. This is his only chance.
> 
> I saved many birds with injectable antibiotics, I never had a case not to be solved by them, is very efficient.


Injections are only appropriate when the crop isn't emptying.The shots cause bruising and are painful which is the last thing you want to inflict if it isn't necessary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The reason for injections if the crop isn't emptying, is because if the crop isn't working, then the med is just sitting in the crop and not helping anything. Actually, it would be just building up in the crop.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I know this, but the fact injections are far more efficient when is about antibiotics, I think make them preferable in critical conditions. 

If the infection is advanced, oral antibiotics are of no help.

By injection, the* medicines pass immediately into the system* while orally they have to go all the digestive tract which add extratime and most important, much / most of the effect is lost because of some factors, including the presence of calcium in organism, the water quality and maybe others. 


This is a page in Romanian that explain how much is lost of the effect of the oral antibitiotics (up to several times):

http://www.porumbei.ro/mic-ghid-de-...ctiile-adverse-ale-medicamentelor-de-sinteza/


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you for your help everyone!

We do have some multivitamin liquid supplement vitamin A, D3, B6, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, and a few other ingredients in it so I'll add some to his water tomorrow. He also has a special universal blend nutrient rich food which does have calcium. This morning he had a big appetite and ate quite a bit of seed by himself. He was very fond of eating the grid as well. It was the first day he ate by himself. We also hand feed him a few pea's this morning and at night. I've attached a photo I took of his recovery tonight. His condition is improving, the green colorization is fading away. We still are cleaning the wound with warm water and a towel as well as some the saline solution in the morning and at night. I have a pic of his cage with the warm pad, it sit on the cloth+newspaper and he just relaxes and enjoys the warmth. 

The veterinarian told us to stop by on Tuesday, so she can check him out. They are closed over the weekend. I will keep all the advice at hand for when I see her.

Thanks again many blessings, 
Angel


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

The infection is certainly healing. However, I was wondering if anyone knew what the lump is surrounding the center of the wound? It's hard to get an angle for you to visibly see it, but you can definitely see it in the picture.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

He's Healing Look like the infection is gone. He still has a broken wing and looks like he might be in a little pain?


----------



## rorita (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww pobrecito! Call the vet and ask if you can get some meticam. It'll help with the pain, just make sure he's getting water.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy to note his health is improving. Ask the vet for pain killers. Keep us updated. He is lucky to have you as his owner. God bless you both.


----------

